# Développement .Net sur Mac



## iDavid84 (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme je l'indique sur ce poste, je souhaite acquérir un Mac afin de réaliser entre autre des développements .Net en montant une VM Windows Server sur laquelle je souhaite installer un SharePoint Server 2013 (en stand alone). 

Pourquoi un Mac dans ce cas ? Car j'ai toujours souhaité m'initier à l'environnement Mac et au développement iOS !! 
De plus je fais pas mal de développement Web et de traitement d'images !! Et paraît il que rien de vaut un Mac pour ça !! 

Certains d'entres vous ont ils déjà tenté l'expérience ? Sur quel type de Mac ? Sachant que mon besoin nécessite aussi de la mobilité !! 
Je pense qu'il est nécessaire de passer par de la virtualisation !! Des retours d'expériences sur une VM Windows Server ?

Pour ne pas doublonner mes infos, je vous laisse regarder mon premier poste sur les configurations possibles auxquelles j'ai pensé ! 

Merci bcp pour vos retours et votre aide sur ce choix ... Disons ... Appelien !!


----------



## Sizeof (10 Juillet 2013)

aller un petit


----------



## white_mike (10 Juillet 2013)

Tu as encore un PC chez toi ? Pourquoi ne pas laisser la version de WS que tu souhaites sur ton PC et t'y connecter à distance comme tu y pensais ? Et dans ce cas tu te prends le Mac Book qui te fait envie. 

Toutefois attention avec le retina il me semble que tu ne sais rien changer. Tandis qu'avec les autres MBP tu peux les ouvrir ajouter de la RAM selon tes désirs ainsi qu'un SSD bien moins chère que ce que te facture Apple.

Bête exemple sur le mini que je viens d'avoir si je voulais passer de 4 à 16Go je devrais débourser 300&#8364; de plus. Sauf que pour ce prix là j'ai 16Go de RAM + un SSD 256Go si je l'achète à part... A prendre en compte aussi donc !


----------



## Rez2a (11 Juillet 2013)

Perso à l'époque (2008) je faisais tourner sans peine OS X + un Windows XP avec Visual Studio en virtualisé pour du développement .NET, sur un MacBook 2.4 GHz avec 2 GB de RAM. Les besoins ont forcément dû monter un peu maintenant, perso aujourd'hui je te conseillerais un MBP Retina avec 8 GB de RAM et tu seras large. Et de mon point de vue un Mac est la meilleure machine pour développer, tout simplement parce que tu peux faire tourner les 3 types d'OS principaux dessus. À contrario, j'en connaissais pas mal en fac qui se sont sentis cons avec leurs PC portables quand ils ont voulu aborder le développement iOS


----------



## iDavid84 (20 Septembre 2013)

je me suis enfin décidé ... j'ai commandé un MBPr 15" mid-2012 pour 1599 sur le Refurb !! 

J'avais envie vraiment d'avoir une seule machine !
J'utiliserai un DD USB3 pour mes VM je pense !

Hâte de le recevoir.


----------

